# Radbrille für Brillenträger



## JunkieHoernchen (1. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe seit wenigen Tagen eine Brille. Darum überlege ich mir wie ich das am besten beim Biken machen soll? Wie macht Ihr das? Welche Brille habt Ihr? Oder fahrt Ihr gar mit Kontaktlinsen und einer "Normalen" Radbrille?

Greets
Bernd


----------



## Lizzard (1. September 2005)

Hab ne mittlerweile uralte Bollé Edge. Da sind die Gläser mit Stärke mit so nem Adapter hinter das Brillenglas gebaut. Sieht zwar kacke aus aber das ist wohl immernoch recht weit verbeitet. Wollte mir eigentlich auch demnächst mal was neues holen aber bei der Brille meiner Wahl ( http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/ ) war das auch nicht besser gelöst, darum hab ich die Sache erstmal auf Eis gelegt.

Mit Kontaktlinsen würde ich nicht fahren. Es kommt doch trotz Brille hin und wieder mal vor, dass man Dreck oder Insekten hinter die Brille und ins Auge bekommt. Da sind die Kontaktlinsen schnell draussen, rausgewischt oder so und unbrauchbar...zumindest ist das bei meinen weichen der Fall... und dann steht man mit Weichzeichnerblick im Wald.  Ich könnte dann nicht mehr fahren.. ab 3m wirds unscharf und kriminell.   

Ich wüsste gerne mal ob es die Scheiben einer Sportbrille auch direkt mit Stärke gibt..wahrscheinlich arg teuer... und ich bräuchte z.B. auf alle Fälle mindestens 2 eher 3 verschieden Gläser (klar, gelb, dunkel) das würde teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEEHAW (1. September 2005)

gibts mittlerweile zu hauf
die frage ist mit wechselgläsern auf sehstärke ziemlich teuer
oder mit brilleneinsatz günstiger
ich hab bei meinen optiker ne dunlop sportbrille geholt hast nen plastik
einstatz zum ein klippen für geschliffene gläser (plastik)
brauchst auch nur die billigsten ohne entspiegelung etc
und hat drei paar wechselgläser schwarz gelb braun
war relativ günstig glaub 99 eur plus geschliffene plastikgläser 
nachteil von klipp in eingeschränktes geschichtsfeld  stört aber kaum
vorteil von dioptiren stärke unbegrenzt
ich persönilch würde brilleneinsatz bevorzugen da günstiger und wenn
sehstärke sich ändert neu neuen einsatz
bei wechselgläsern für jedes paar much backeros
check mal bei mountainbike magazin die hatten letzten oder vorletzen
montain brillen für brillenträger im test sollte auf ihrer internet seite zu finden
sein

gruss


----------



## bang kenobi (1. September 2005)

hi...
ich fahre eine oakley straight jacket (ebay, 99 euro)
mit phototropen gläsern meiner stärke (-1 Dpt bds, 300 euro) von rupp+hubrach
auch wenns relativ teuer ist, bin ich absolut zufrieden, auf die
zeit, die mir das ding (hoffentlich) hält rentiert sich das ganze...
max


----------



## Lizzard (1. September 2005)

Arrrgh...also 300 Euronen sind bei mir nich drin für nen Brille.    Die stecke ich lieber ins Rad.


----------



## bang kenobi (1. September 2005)

tjo, privatversicherung...


----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte noch nie Kontaktlinsen und deshalb fahre ich seit einem Jar mit einer Alpina PSO Four, Wechselgläser und nen Klipp mit Sehstärke.

3 Probleme hab ich mit der Brille:
- sie rutsch, deshalb hab ich ein Art Gummiband dran gemacht was aber nicht stört
- der Klipp verdreckt so das man zum reinigen regelmäßig zum Optiker muss, muss aber auch mit der normalen Brille 
- bei starkem Schweiß verschmiere ich den Klipp von innen mit den Wimpern

Und auf letzteres würde ich beim Neukauf unbedingt achten !!!

Vorteil dieser Brille, sie ist mir noch nie beim Fahren angelaufen/beschlagen !

Wollte schon lange Kontaktlinsen ausprobieren aber wie man ja auch hier liest ist das auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.   
Hätte aber den Vorteil das man jede Brille ohne Stärke anziehen könnte ! Egal ob Aldi, Tschibo, Oakley, Shimano oder andere namhafte Hersteller !


----------



## swe68 (2. September 2005)

Nutze mal die SuFu 

OK, mein Kommentar - subjektiv :

Ich habe 2 Radbrillen für Brillenträger
- Adidas Evil Eye: Unverwüstlich mit Wechselgläsern und Einsatz. Sehr bequem. Wechselgläser für wenig/kein Sonnenschein im Lieferumfang drin. Pro: was die schon alles mitgemacht hat...., guter Sitz, sieht nett aus, kein Beschlagen, flexibel einsetzbar / Contra: wenn Du nicht gerade Gletschertouren (nicht mit dem Bike! ) damit machen willst, keins. 
-  Uvex Lightning Small: Sieht aus wie eine "normale", etwas gebogene Brille mit Sonnenschutz-Aufsatz. Gelber Wechselaufsatz im Lieferumfang. Pro: Sieht aus wie eine normale Sonnenbrille, bietet super-Schutz (auch auf Gletschern, im Schnee), Sonnenaufsatz schützt besser als Adidas, kein Beschlagen / Contra: Bei Sturm könnte sich der Aufsatz lösen, wenn man dagegen stößt, kann richtig teuer werden bei starken Gläserstärken.


----------



## raymund (2. September 2005)

Da Du erst seit kurzem eine Brille brauchst, wird die Dioptrienzahl recht niedrig sein.
Dann kannst Du nahezu jede Brille, auch mit Optikeinsatz fahren.
Ab Werten oberhalb von 3 Dioptrien wäre ich vorsichtig.
Ich mit meinen 3.75 bzw. 4.75 hatte kurzfristig die Evil-Eye. 
Das war eine Katastrophe, total verzerrte Sicht, zu kleines Blickfeld und bei jedem Stillstand alles komplett beschlagen.
Die zur Ansicht bestellte Rudy-Projekt war auch nur etwas besser.
Jetzt fahre ich eine Rodenstock Sportsonnenbrille mit geschliffenen Gläsern.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Downhill66 (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

trage seit kurzem die Evil Eye pro von Adidas. Fantastischer Sitz auf der Nase, sehr leicht aber auch nicht gerade billig. 
Gegen meine alte Rudy Projekt ein Fliegengewicht


----------



## gate (2. September 2005)

Schaust du hier 

hier 

hier 

oder

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbüffel (6. September 2005)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Welche Brille habt Ihr? ...



Ich fahre mit einer Adidas Evil Eye Pro. Man spürt sie kaum, so leicht und passgenau ist diese Brille. Der Optikeinsatz gibt mir den richtigen Durchblick. Da ist nichts verzerrt, lediglich das schnelle Beschlagen im Stand ist nicht so prickelnd. Ich bin mit dieser Brille sehr zufrieden.

In diesem Sinne, immer einen klaren Durchblick.
Bergbüffel


----------



## swe68 (6. September 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich mit meinen 3.75 bzw. 4.75 hatte kurzfristig die Evil-Eye.
> Das war eine Katastrophe, total verzerrte Sicht, zu kleines Blickfeld und bei jedem Stillstand alles komplett beschlagen.
> ...



hatten wir schonmal, oder? 
Ich würde den Optiker schlagen, denn die Brille geht nur bis allerhöchsten 4 Dioptrien.


----------



## raymund (7. September 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir schonmal, oder?
> Ich würde den Optiker schlagen, denn die Brille geht nur bis allerhöchsten 4 Dioptrien.



Hallo Stephanie,
Da es ein sehr netter Optiker ist (hat mir schon umsonst Lampengläser geschliffen), hat er die Brille natürlich anstandslos zurückgenommen und mir die Rudy-Projekt zur Ansicht bestellt.
Die Rodenstock Brille habe ich ihm auch zu verdanken, denn ihm fiel auf, daß dieses Modell mit geraden Gläsern ausgestattet wird.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## swe68 (7. September 2005)

@ Raymund 
Das ist fair von ihm. Und freut mich für Dich.
Welche Rodenstock-Brille ist es denn oder gibt es sie nicht im Netz zum Anschauen?


----------



## the.saint (7. September 2005)

also ich fahr immer mit kontaktlinsen und ner bikebrille von adidas

wenn mal was ins auge kommt (was mir bisher erst einmal passiert ist) nicht mit den fingern rein, das auge heult sich das automatisch weg

außerdem muss man schon sehr reiben und seine kontaktlinsen rauszuwischen, das kann passieren wenn sich das auge noch nicht an die linsen angepasst hat

die hornhaut verformt sich nach längerer tragezeit der linsen zu so nem hügel, worauf die linsen immer sitzen, was optimal ist dann, laut meinem optiker

also ich würd kontaktlinsen immer nehmen, da du noch eine sehr schwache stärke hast und ich denk mal keine hornhautverkrümmung in zig richtungen (wie ich) kosten tageslinsen 20-30 (30paar)

und ne bikebrille wirst du ja schon haben, und wenn du dir gleich richtige jahreslinsen holst kannst du die dann auch immer tragen was meistens optisch besser ist und auch zum teil geschickter


----------



## schweffl (7. September 2005)

Hi,

Swiss Eye hat auch gute Brillen, die im Vergleich zu Adidas, sogar bezahlbar sind. Wenn ich lese, das eine Evil Eye Pro so um die 200 Euro kostet und noch kein Brillenglas dabei ist, dann frage ich mich, was manche Leute so verdienen.  

Ich finde, dass dieses Zubehör alles viel zu teuer vertickt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbüffel (7. September 2005)

@schweffl
Sicherlich liegt preislich eine Evil Eye Pro mit Korrekturgläsern über 200 Euronen. Ich will aber was sehen und nicht blind durch die Gegend fahren.
Ich kaufe auch nicht jeden Monat solch eine Brille. Preis-Leistung richtig zu berechnen ist nicht immer einfach.
Warum wird die Ausgabe für persönlich wichtige Dinge in Frage gestellt?

In diesem Sinne, immer einen klaren Durchblick.
Bergbüffel


----------



## raymund (7. September 2005)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raymund
> Das ist fair von ihm. Und freut mich für Dich.
> Welche Rodenstock-Brille ist es denn oder gibt es sie nicht im Netz zum Anschauen?



Das Modell habe ich noch nicht im Netz gefunden, das liegt allerdings mehr an unserer Firmeninternetleitung.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Benjamin13 (7. September 2005)

hi,
ich bin augenoptiker und habe mich auf sportverglasungen spez.
es ist nicht möglich zu sagen welches system das beste ist(kontaktlinsen, sportbrille mit clip oder eine sportverglasung von oakley,r+h usw)
man kann auch nicht sagen das die adidas systeme oder rudy pro. usw die besten sind. entscheident sind verschiedene faktorn: höhe der werte, + oder-, sitz weil jede nase ist anders und zu guter letzt, "soll sie noch gut aussehen"
wenn du fragen hast und konkrete antworten möchtest schick mir einfach ne pm


----------



## raymund (7. September 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Das Modell habe ich noch nicht im Netz gefunden, das liegt allerdings mehr an unserer Firmeninternetleitung.
> 
> Gruß
> Raymund



PS: habe durch googeln wenigstens herausgefunden, wie das Teil heisst:
Rodenstock Proact.
Hier eine Artikel mit Bild: http://www.nikonissen.de/article5369-1100.html 
, wobei ich die komplett schwarze Ausführung mit gelben Gläsern habe.


----------



## swe68 (7. September 2005)

achja, die Proact. Jetzt erinnere ich mich - die hatte ich nämlich auch auf meiner Liste. 
Schönes Teil.


----------

